# Bringing the dog to Australia!



## ashsmoen (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi, I am offered a 457 visa job teaching at the ANU in Canberra in January and will be bringing my husband, son, and dog. Has anyone gone through the quarantine process of importing a dog from USA to Australia? No idea where to begin, but know I should begin right away!

*
MODERATOR NOTE - PLEASE NOTE THAT OFTEN, GOVERNMENT LAWS, REGULATIONS AND PROCEDURES CHANGE OVER TIME - DO NOT RELY ON OLD INFORMATION, INCLUDING THAT GIVEN IN THE BELOW, DATED THREADS.*

*IT IS VERY MUCH IN YOUR OWN INTEREST TO CHECK CURRENT REQUIREMENTS - EITHER CHECK THE CURRENT SITUATION BY ACCESSING THE CURRENT RULES ON OFFICIAL GOVERNMENT WEBSITES, OR FEEL FREE TO START A NEW THREAD AND ASK FOR HELP AND INFORMATION. *

*All readers - please note that this is a very old thread.*

*There is a high probability that requirements have changed since the time this thread was current, so please investigate what the current requirements are for yourself. *

*Advice from the Australian Government is as follows:*

*The best advice that we can give you is the prospective imports of dogs and cats to Australia should always contact the Australia Government Department of Agriculture and Water Resources to ensure that they are aware of our import requirements and processes which may change from time to time.*

For current information as at April 2017, please carefully read this link to check what information may be applicable to you: Step-by-step guides

If you wish to discuss the subject further, please start a new thread.


----------

